# Female piercings, down there.



## fallen_angel (Aug 30, 2012)

Hello all!!!!

I was wondering if any ladies have had their clit or clit hood pierced and what was the end result. Men, what do you think about these piercings...??? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

fallen_angel said:


> Hello all!!!!
> 
> I was wondering if any ladies have had their clit or clit hood pierced* and what was the end result. *Men, what do you think about these piercings...???
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would assume pain...


----------



## Shadow_Nirvana (Jan 1, 2013)

Wouldn't the equivalent of this in men be a nail through the glans of your penis? What men would want that?

Do clitoris piercings make sex more enjoyable or anything? Or is it just a show, saying "Hey, I'm crazy, ain't afraid of mutilating my body!" And everyone knows best sex is with crazy chicks


----------



## Pravius (Dec 12, 2012)

kingsfan said:


> I would assume pain...


Me too, ouch! Does it even do anything for women? I had a couple friends that were under the impression a few years back that a prince albert would have the ladies all over them, all they got was a hole in their c0ck head and pain... 

Ouch


----------



## mildlyperplexed (Feb 3, 2013)

A friend had it done and apparently it increases sensation.

edit: female friend, not male XD


----------



## pb76no (Nov 1, 2012)

Man here: one of my biggest turn offs. Actually, it gives me the heebee jeebee's.

Ears, ok. But why would you want to ruin a perfectly good p$%^$ with a piercing?


----------



## fallen_angel (Aug 30, 2012)

I've just heard and read it "could" increase sensitivity. Nothing to do with self destruction or anything like that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fallen_angel (Aug 30, 2012)

I also know there's a big risk with losing sensation. I was just curious to see what other people thought.  spice things up a bit. Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

pb76no said:


> Man here: one of my biggest turn offs. Actually, it gives me the heebee jeebee's.
> 
> Ears, ok. But why would you want to ruin a perfectly good p$%^$ with a piercing?


I agree. The way God made you is what we want. Honestly, aren't guys after it enough already? It's likely trying to improve chocolate ice cream, even if you make it better, what was the point? It was already awesome.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

indifferent. I saw one on a stripper once. Shrug.

I suppose it depends on who your target audience is and what you hope to get out of it.

Guess I look at it as just half a step above self mutilation.. a genital affectation. Is that being a hopeless prig?

Repeated use of sandpaper would increase 'sensation' too, maybe.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey - im not above appreciating shameless displays of s1uttiness to a small extent. Great body, tramp stamp, clit ring... I mean... it does turn on certain switches. I'd be lying if I said it didn't.

BUT. I wouldnt advise anyone to do it. Truth is - thats only a glandular titillation for me. I'm not sure Im attracted to that person - though I may be fascinated by her labia for a moment. As Kingsfan said "it was already awesome' 

Burned out all your lingerie options have you?  No need to start putting holes in your junk to pop open some eyes.


----------



## fallen_angel (Aug 30, 2012)

I was just curious, honestly. Just came across an article and was like, hmmm....?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Shadow_Nirvana said:


> Wouldn't the equivalent of this in men be a nail through the glans of your penis? What men would want that?
> 
> Do clitoris piercings make sex more enjoyable or anything? Or is it just a show, saying "Hey, I'm crazy, ain't afraid of mutilating my body!" And everyone knows best sex is with crazy chicks


yep and its called a prince albert. google it!


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> yep and its called a prince albert. google it!


Some things just aren't meant to be seen.


----------



## jman (Jun 20, 2012)

seems like porn stars and strippers are the ones who get this done

if I came across an ordinary woman who had that piercing I'd be wondering her overall agenda


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

Excessive piercings do nothing for me. A few in the ear and I'm good. TBH, I don't even know what function a clit pierce or a stud in the labia would serve aside from the rebellion aspect.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

My wife says there's only one Pierce she'll allow on her labia!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

anotherguy said:


> Hey - im not above appreciating shameless displays of s1uttiness to a small extent. Great body, tramp stamp, clit ring... I mean... it does turn on certain switches. I'd be lying if I said it didn't.
> 
> BUT. I wouldnt advise anyone to do it. Truth is - thats only a glandular titillation for me. I'm not sure Im attracted to that person - though I may be fascinated by her labia for a moment. As Kingsfan said "it was already awesome'
> 
> Burned out all your lingerie options have you?  No need to start putting holes in your junk to pop open some eyes.


I need the link to where I can purchase this masterpiece.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> My wife says there's only one Pierce she'll allow on her labia!


Ok. This is just pandering now.

You got a like from both Bright Eyes AND Dolly.

Sigh. RHIP. LOL.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> I need the link to where I can purchase this masterpiece.


But would you where this at the Galvez?

I must admit he has excellent taste.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

I suppose if my wife had ever wanted one, I would have been ok with it.

I would not be ok with her "getting it" from spike at the kiosk at the mall though ... or anywhere else. That makes me controlling I suppose. I need to work on that.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Entropy3000 said:


> But would you where this at the Galvez?
> 
> I must admit he has excellent taste.


No but I'd "wear" it. 

Yes he has great taste. My guess is those are by La Perla and they make bar none the most exquisite lingerie ever created. 

Back to piercings, it is not for me. I don't like piercings anywhere but the ears and even then, a single one in each ear. Don't even get me started on tongue piercings. Why would you pay someone to give you a lisp?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Entropy3000 said:


> I suppose if my wife had ever wanted one, I would have been ok with it.
> 
> I would not be ok with her "getting it" from spike at the kiosk at the mall though ... or anywhere else. That makes me controlling I suppose. I need to work on that.


Okay I just shot out Diet Coke reading this. The visual was just too great. I could only imagine if they allowed this and the ring of gawking weirdos who would take pleasure in watching this. Ha, ha. :rofl:


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Amplexor said:


> My wife says there's only one Pierce she'll allow on her labia!


hes gay........just joking


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> No but I'd "wear" it.
> 
> Yes he has great taste. My guess is those are by La Perla and they make bar none the most exquisite lingerie ever created.
> 
> Back to piercings, it is not for me. I don't like piercings anywhere but the ears and even then, a single one in each ear. Don't even get me started on tongue piercings. Why would you pay someone to give you a lisp?


HA mine totally gave me a strange murder face lisp. But I loved it so much. I'm going for a double this summer. It was strange the first day, but it was just so natural. I have had it out for a few years, and I still try to play with it. 

As far as the down there one, I would be scared to loose sensation. I knew a girl that had hers done. She said it hurt when it happened. No after pain. 

I'm working up the courage for snake bites....


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

I've never understood ritualistic body mutilation either. I don't think it would scare me, but I'd sure want to get inside the head of someone who did that just fer fun.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Piercing? Nope just a malfunctioning Foley catheter yanked out by an incompetent med student. I saw Xenu.


----------



## in my tree (Jun 9, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> Piercing? Nope just a malfunctioning Foley catheter yanked out by an incompetent med student. I saw Xenu.


holy hell! S/he probably forgot to deflate the balloon first. Ow..ow..ow.....


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

Visually beats the hell out of a tattoo IMO. Have seen some with jewels that are visually appealing. Not sure how it impacts PIV. Could provide some stimulation for her, seems like it might be uncomfortable for him. Always wondered what a BJ would be like with a tongue piercing. Could be like an extra fang that won't go away. Ouch. 

At least it's not permanent except if it causes nerve damage. 

Wife used to have a belly ring BC. (Before children). I like nipple piercings but she did not want to go there. I was game for some but she just was not into the idea. She said I would look gay. 

We had a friend who had nipple piercings, became pregnant took them out and then had a miscarriage. She was able to joke that sometimes when she was leaking it would squirt sideways.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

michzz said:


> Ask a dentist about chipped teeth and gum problems because of a tongue piercing.
> !



I know right. F it now. Destroyed my back wisdom tooth. This time around I'll take it out sooner and get the silicone ones.


----------

